# Kreditkarte bei Vorabaustausch



## Threshold (5. Dezember 2014)

Bluebeard schrieb:


> Wenn ein Vorabaustausch nötig ist, ist dies bei Vorhandensein einer Kreditkarte auch möglich.



Kannst du mir erklären wieso man dazu eine Kreditkarte braucht?
Und wieso geht das nicht auch anders?


----------



## Thallassa (6. Dezember 2014)

*AW: Corsair HX 750 Sehr Laut*



Threshold schrieb:


> Kannst du mir erklären wieso man dazu eine Kreditkarte braucht?
> Und wieso geht das nicht auch anders?



Ich tippe mal dezent auf "unter Vorbehalt der Nachbelastung" - die bei RMA-Geschichten typisch ist. So kann man das Geld gleich einziehen, wenn doch keine RMA oder Garantieleistung seitens Hersteller fällig wird, sondern der User der Depp ist.


----------



## Icedaft (6. Dezember 2014)

*AW: Corsair HX 750 Sehr Laut*

Nicht besonders Kundenfreundlich, mehr fällt mir dazu nicht ein...


----------



## Threshold (12. Dezember 2014)

*AW: Corsair HX 750 Sehr Laut*



Bluebeard schrieb:


> @Threshold - Die Kreditkarte wird benötigt, falls das defekte Gerät nicht zurückgesendet wird. Dann wird die Karte entsprechend belastet. Es ist eine Sicherheit, mehr nicht. Geht das defekte Netzteil bei uns ein, wird auch nichts belastet. Für eine normale RMA braucht man natürlich keine Kreditkarte anzugeben. Hier wird der Austausch aber erst nach Erhalt des defekten Netzteils zugeschickt.



Bedeutet aber gleichzeitig dass das ohne Kreditkarte nicht möglich ist.
Wie viele Jugendliche oder junge Erwachsene kennst du die eine Kreditkarte haben?


----------



## Bluebeard (17. Dezember 2014)

*AW: Corsair HX 750 Sehr Laut*

@Threshold - Die Kreditkarte wird benötigt, falls das defekte Gerät nicht zurückgesendet wird. Dann wird die Karte entsprechend belastet. Es ist eine Sicherheit, mehr nicht. Geht das defekte Netzteil bei uns ein, wird auch nichts belastet. Für eine normale RMA braucht man natürlich keine Kreditkarte anzugeben. Hier wird der Austausch aber erst nach Erhalt des defekten Netzteils zugeschickt.

In Zeiten von Prepaid Kreditkarten, die es bei z.B. Penny an der Kasse (wie Kaugummi) zu kaufen gibt, vermute ich mehr Kreditkarten in den Händen junger Erwachsene, als man so vielleicht denken mag. Ich habe aber wenige junge Erwachsene im Freundeskreis, um dir direkt eine Antwort geben zu können. Andererseits könnte man als junger Erwachsene auch seinen Papa oder seine Mama fragen, ob er oder sie einem nicht aushelfen kann (sofern natürlich eine Kreditkarte im Haushalt vorhanden ist). Wenn sich nun gar keine Karte in der Familie auftreiben lässt, bleibt der normale Austausch, denn für einen regulären Austausch braucht man, wie bereits geschrieben, keine Kreditkarte.


----------



## Threshold (17. Dezember 2014)

*AW: Corsair HX 750 Sehr Laut*



Bluebeard schrieb:


> In Zeiten von Prepaid Kreditkarten, die es bei z.B. Penny an der Kasse (wie Kaugummi) zu kaufen gibt, vermute ich mehr Kreditkarten in den Händen junger Erwachsene, als man so vielleicht denken mag.



Prepaid Kreditkarten sind nichts anderes als eine Abofalle in der Geld reingebuttert wird ohne jeden Sinn.

Aber ich sehe schon dass es nichts bringt das Thema aufzugreifen da Corsair offenbar nicht daran interessiert ist einen sinnvollen Service innerhalb Deutschlands aufbauen zu wollen.


----------



## Bluebeard (19. Dezember 2014)

Ich glaube den Sinn oder Unsinn von Kreditkarten muss man nicht diskutieren. Was du als Abofalle betrachtest, ist für andere vielleicht eine gute Lösung. Ich habe persönlich auch Kreditkarten und mag deren Vorzüge gerne nutzen. Aber genug davon, du bist gegen Kreditkarten und dem Service den dies eventuell bringt und das habe ich und alle anderen denke ich gut verstanden.

Der Servicegedanke ist, dass wir unseren Kunden einen Vorabaustausch anbieten, wenn es gewünscht wird. Die momentanen Bedingung hierfür sind das Hinterlegen einer Kreditkarte, die auch nur dann belastet wird wenn die defekte Ware nicht zurückgesendet wird. Viele Kunden nehmen diese Möglichkeit gerne an. Auch Kunden aus Deutschland. Ohne Kreditkarte holen wir ein Netzteil innerhalb Deutschlands kostenlos ab und liefern innerhalb von wenigen Tagen (klar, es gibt auch Ausnahmen) ein Neues. Das z.B. auch noch im Jahr drie von fünf im Rahmen der Garantie. Bei anderen Marken muss man hier schon den Versand (auch innerhalb Deutschlands) bezahlen. So schlecht ist der Service meiner persönlichen Meinung nach nicht. Privat musste ich bei einigen bekannten Marken da auch schon in die Tasche greifen und ein Vorabaustausch wurde erst gar nicht angeboten.

Selbstverständlich schauen wir uns immer nach noch kundenfreundlicheren Lösungen um, diese sind aber leider nicht von heute auf morgen zu realisieren. Sobald sich etwas in die Richtung tut, wird es umgehend bekanntgegeben.

Ich denke der Wunsch nach Vorabaustausch tendiert zur Variante Postbote bringt und holt gleichzeitig auch ab. So ist es natürlich für den Kunden am besten und genau diese Lösung schauen wir uns auch an.

P.S. - Ich werde erst im Januar weiter diskutieren können  (Hab tatsächlich auch mal Urlaub! ). Wäre also sehr nett, wenn man es bei Bedarf sachlich weiter diskutiert. Schöne Feiertage und einen guten Rutsch euch allen!


----------



## Threshold (21. Dezember 2014)

Bluebeard schrieb:


> Ich denke der Wunsch nach Vorabaustausch tendiert zur Variante Postbote bringt und holt gleichzeitig auch ab. So ist es natürlich für den Kunden am besten und genau diese Lösung schauen wir uns auch an.



Es macht ja auch nichts mal bei den Mitbewerbern zu klauen was deren Service angeht. 
Ich persönlich halte Deutschland nun mal für einen nicht zu unterschätzenden Markt. Gerade hier wird sehr viel Wert auf leise Multi Rail Netzteile gelegt.
Eventuell plant Corsair ja mal hier ein angepasstes Modell anzubieten. Das Feedback wäre sicherlich sehr groß und die Werbewirksamkeit nicht außer Acht zu lassen.



Bluebeard schrieb:


> P.S. - Ich werde erst im Januar weiter diskutieren können  (Hab tatsächlich auch mal Urlaub! ). Wäre also sehr nett, wenn man es bei Bedarf sachlich weiter diskutiert. Schöne Feiertage und einen guten Rutsch euch allen!



Dann schöne Weihnachtsfeiertage und einen guten Rutsch.


----------



## Stefan Payne (1. Januar 2015)

Bluebeard schrieb:


> Ich glaube den Sinn oder Unsinn von Kreditkarten muss man nicht diskutieren.


Richtig, weil das außerhalb des US-Amerikanischen Gebietes ziemlich sinnlos ist, da die Verbreitung der Karten relativ gering. 
Hab leider damals nur relativ alte daten gefunden, aber du kannst ja gern nach Postings von mir mit dem Inhalt 'Kreditkarte' suchen. War glaub ich Forumdeluxx, wo ich darauf näher eingegangen bin.

Kurz:
In Deutschland ist der Verbreitungsgrad der Kreditkarte zu gering, um sie für einige Serviceleistungen voraussetzen zu können....
Da müsst ihr euch echt mal eine Alternative zu diesem einfallen lassen...

Wenn man fies ist, würde man z.B. eine rechtsverbindliche Versicherung verlangen, in der der User verspricht, dass am Gerät nichts manipuliert wurde.
Und dass nur die beiliegenden Kabel verwendet wurden...


----------

